# Bass Tournaments



## jscharrer (Feb 10, 2008)

I would love to start fishing tournaments but have no Idea where to start.
I live near Youngstown Ohio and have been bass fishing on Erie for a while now. Are there many open Erie Tournaments? Any info about anywhere would be greatly Appreciated.

Jim


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Look into joining a club in the area. Probably your best bet if you are wanting to get into tourney fishing.. I'll send you a PM with some local club info for ya.


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

check out dobass.com at the bottom of the page there's a spot to click for local tournaments.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

A bass club is really a good way to get into the sport. Make some friends, fish from the back of the boat for a year or two and learn all you can.
I think Gerard bass club is around your area...Might be a good one to check out. I know a few guys that fish in that club...Seems like a good deal. I think they fish a lot of smaller lakes but that doesn't matter. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

NBAA has a circuit that fishes Lake Erie out of Sandusky Bay bi-weekly starting in late June.We may be possibly holding an open there also in April.


----------

